# Engine tag help. Is this a 5 or a 6



## Ken 66gto (Aug 25, 2018)

It looks like 
January 23rd
but is it a 5 or 6
and where is the trans info located ?
Thanks
Ken


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The date code appears to be for 66, the tag for the st300 2 speed transmission will be on the passenger's side of the transmission, what are the codes stamped on the front passenger's side of the block just under the head? It appears that your engine date code and your car's build date (01D- 4th week of January) match,


----------



## Ken 66gto (Aug 25, 2018)

Is this the code/number ?


----------



## Ken 66gto (Aug 25, 2018)

*Possible number by the head*



Ken 66gto said:


> Is this the code/number ?


Forgot to attach image


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The YE code is what I was looking for, unfortunately that is the engine code for a b-body and not the GTO, 

1966, 389, 325 HP, YE, Automatic, 10.5cr, 066 cam, 092 heads, 1-4bbl, 4034S carb # and Block Casting # 9778789


----------

